# Limited list of starting villagers?



## Treasu(red) (Jul 6, 2013)

A while back I thought I read somewhere that there are certain villagers in the game that will never show up in ANYONE's first 5. They have to move in after the town is created. Can anyone confirm this? I'm currently on the hunt for Fauna and Margie in my 2nd file and am worried I might be wasting my time.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 6, 2013)

I've never heard of this...  I think you can get Fauna and Margie as starters; I think I've seen if before.  I don't know of a confirmed list, so I'm not really sure if there is one.  I'm pretty sure you're not wasting your time!   Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, though!


----------



## Beanie (Jul 6, 2013)

I have no way of answering you but reading this gave me a suggestion...maybe you can start a thread asking what people got as starting villagers! That way at least you can rule out some possibilities.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 6, 2013)

This is actually a great suggestion. I'm a massive AC fan and doing a little data collection to help confirm/deny that rumor would be my pleasure.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

I got Fauna as a starter!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 6, 2013)

Kluke said:


> I got Fauna as a starter!



I LOVE YOU. Thank you omg lol. That alone is massively, massively helpful.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 6, 2013)

I remember Lucky and Marcel being neighbours that would NEVER be one of your first 8 on City Folk. It's probably the same here in New Leaf.


----------



## Kluke (Jul 6, 2013)

No prob! Good luck, you'll love her like me


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 6, 2013)

In Wild world/CF it was proven there were villagers that couldn't be obtained as starter villagers, so i wonder if its true.. In Wild world the Monkeys/Octopus couldn't and superheroes, but i got a monkey and superhero as starters in this one, so i wonder whih ones are


----------



## Jaguarfire (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone get Julian.. You know the blue unicorn so.. Maybe him?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

I think you cant get Uchi and Smug as originals


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jul 7, 2013)

Jaguarfire said:


> I haven't seen anyone get Julian.. You know the blue unicorn so.. Maybe him?



I remember reading somewhere that someone got Julian as a starting villager.


----------



## Dozer (Jul 7, 2013)

I never played City Folk, but in the Gamecube version and wild world it wasn't possible to get anteaters, kangaroos, octopi, or ostriches as starting villagers. Certain others never seem to show up either, such as Lucky, Coco, Kabuki, Ribbot, Genji, Snake, and the superheros and former islanders in Wild World.


All of the above except possibly the Octopi can be potential starters in New Leaf as long as they aren't one of the new personalities.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

I got Fauna in my first 5 and in WW Margie was one of my first 3. Things could have changed though. But I don't think there's a limit on who the first 5 could be.


----------



## Jay (Jul 7, 2013)

You can't start with Smug/Uchi/Octopi in New Leaf. 
Iv'e gotten Fauna & margie during my restarts so many times lol you will get one of them trust me.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 7, 2013)

I think the octopi and the rare animal types aren't exactly obtainable in the beginning.


----------



## Sam (Jul 7, 2013)

Axew said:


> I remember Lucky and Marcel being neighbours that would NEVER be one of your first 8 on City Folk. It's probably the same here in New Leaf.



Marcel was in my starting 5. ^^


----------



## Lyla (Jul 7, 2013)

Some of you guys are wrong.. In my wild world town i started with an octopus soo many times and a bunch of the other ones you said you can't get like lucky, i always get him. I don't think there is any evidence for any of this other than people just assuming stuff.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 7, 2013)

I've got Molly and Felicity in my starting 5. I'm sure one of them is now an Uchii personality. I also got Rooney the blue kangaroo and my friends have gotten Julian and one of the octupi (can't remember which one though)


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

Skye cant be in the first 5.


----------



## History (Jul 7, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> Skye cant be in the first 5.


Ummmm... Pretty sure she was one of my first 5, so i don't know where you get that from.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> Skye cant be in the first 5.



False. I got her in 1st 5 while resetting yesterday. Also you should be banned for spreading misinformation as if you knew it to be fact. You should be ashamed of yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayortash said:


> I've got Molly and Felicity in my starting 5. I'm sure one of them is now an Uchii personality. I also got Rooney the blue kangaroo and my friends have gotten Julian and one of the octupi (can't remember which one though)



Molly is normal and Felicity is peppy.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, i feel dumb.... I was told she couldnt be...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 7, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> Oh, i feel dumb.... I was told she couldnt be...



Sorry I was a bit harsh. ^^;


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 7, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Sorry I was a bit harsh. ^^;


Yeah... im also new here... but not old to AC at all... But its okay my motto: NEVER LIVE IN THE PAST


----------



## mayortash (Jul 7, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Molly is normal and Felicity is peppy.



Ah, thank you. I can never really tell the difference.


----------



## Kiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

I did reset so many times... and I never got a smug or uchi starter. So yes, I guess these personality types are the ones that move in later on.
I also noticed... if you get for example peppy, jock, lazy, normal and cranky as starters... the next three villagers moving in will be the missing personality types -> snooty, smug and uchi in no particular order. The 9th personality will be random and the 10th is a camper, so that one's random aswell.

In past games though, when one of the villagers moved out leaving your town lacking of one personality, the new villager would always be of the same personality type. (if you didn't play online with someone else) If your only peppy villager moves out, the new villager will be a peppy one to keep the balance.
I think that's different in NL. Nibbles, my only peppy villager, moved out (I had 9 villagers at that time, I didn't have the campsite), but the new one replacing her was Vesta, a normal villager, although I never visited someone else or had any visitors! I already had a normal one at that time, too, Ava!
So... I think it's pretty random once you got to experience all the personality types?


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I did reset so many times... and I never got a smug or uchi starter. So yes, I guess these personality types are the ones that move in later on.
> I also noticed... if you get for example peppy, jock, lazy, normal and cranky as starters... the next three villagers moving in will be the missing personality types -> snooty, smug and uchi in no particular order. The 9th personality will be random and the 10th is a camper, so that one's random aswell.
> 
> In past games though, when one of the villagers moved out leaving your town lacking of one personality, the new villager would always be of the same personality type. (if you didn't play online with someone else) If your only peppy villager moves out, the new villager will be a peppy one to keep the balance.
> ...



Agree completely with all that you have said.. found the same from reading around aswell
I had: Snooty, Peppy, Normal, Jock & Cranky as my original 5
Got a lazy sixth villager
Uchi seventh
Smug eighth.


----------



## Acnlcookie (Apr 18, 2016)

*Julian*



Jaguarfire said:


> I haven't seen anyone get Julian.. You know the blue unicorn so.. Maybe him?



I have gotten Julian as a starter


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 18, 2016)

JezDayy said:


> I remember Lucky and Marcel being neighbours that would NEVER be one of your first 8 on City Folk. It's probably the same here in New Leaf.



That's probably just because they're both Lazies, though.
edit: oh, nvm, I think I misunderstood you


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 18, 2016)

I had read that you can't get smug as 'default' villagers (which I took to mean starters) but who knows! 
I started a new town today, after hours of resets I think my starters are: Rosie, Naomi, Peck, Bettina and Boomer. I'm keeping Rosie since I was going to get her anyway but she's not in the best spot, I'm so tired from map swapping though and it's 2am, I finally got a decent map, peaches and at least one friendly face waiting for me so I think I'm done! 

Edit: I don't recall seeing any smug or uchi villagers in my starters all day, I may have missed a smug but there certainly wern't any uchis!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 18, 2016)

You can't get smugs,uchis or octopuses as part of a starting set of five villagers in a new town.They can move in later to fill up the remaining four spots.


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 18, 2016)

In my very first NL town Fauna was an O-G and lived right next to me


----------



## Xylia (Apr 18, 2016)

Interesting!  I didn't know that


----------

